# How northern are you?



## In Bloom (Aug 2, 2005)

Take the Northern Test and find out

78% Northern


----------



## belboid (Aug 2, 2005)

also 78%

I knew i should have lied and said i give a fuck about Rugby League....


----------



## magneze (Aug 2, 2005)

Midlander
Congratulations! You are 54% Northern!
Smack bang in the middle quite literally, an honorary Brummie. You have traits of both a Northerner and a Southerner. There may be a humour gap but you may also have a well paid job but not be stuck up about it. Clearly you'd prefer to be Northern, so do a few rain dances and you may be forced to adapt to a more Northern way of life. The rain is a big deal up here, alright?!

I lived in the Midlands for a while too ...


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 2, 2005)

57% I got.

What bollocks, Ive never even been to London me

Lived in Liverpool my whole life aswell, that test has offended me now


----------



## chriswill (Aug 2, 2005)

84% 'Ard northerner.



Have it.


----------



## easy g (Aug 2, 2005)

75% Northern Munkeh


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm 62% northern.

But then I was born in Peterborough.


----------



## Epico (Aug 2, 2005)

Midlander!!!! (49%)

Noooooo!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 2, 2005)

82% 
too bloody right an' all.


----------



## Cambazola (Aug 2, 2005)

Um... Midlander... 44% Northern 

Born in Manchester, been to London once, only other time I've been South was Devon in 1983.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 2, 2005)

53%. Must be why I live in London now.


----------



## montevideo (Aug 2, 2005)

87%

_You got the swagger and i bet you own a flat cap. You must be one of the proudest people on the planet. It's something special to be thought of as a Northerner. Superior intellect, quality taste in music and a well developed beer drinker. Your accent most probably is a massive turn on as well. Please find another fellow 'ard Northerner and breed!_


----------



## montevideo (Aug 2, 2005)

roll us yer cap granddad


----------



## montevideo (Aug 2, 2005)

round the back!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 2, 2005)

Surely, this is how Yorkshire are you rather than Northern

I don't relate to anything apart from the lager question


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 2, 2005)

Apparently I'm 71% Northern, altho I reckon thats a bit high to be honest! I've been to university God dammit!!


----------



## Shirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm amazed   I'm only 56% northern. I'm proud to be northern, I think southerners have no sense of humour and I was born in Burnley, how northern can you get


----------



## bfg (Aug 2, 2005)

68%

From Skeggy, live in Sheffield.  About right I reckon.

could've done better if I'd ordered the pint insted of the sparkling water, I reckon


----------



## anfield (Aug 2, 2005)

74% Northern. Bollocks. I bet I'm more northern than all of y'es. I'll take you all on! ...fancy a brew?


----------



## sorearm (Aug 2, 2005)

Northern Munkeh
Congratulations! You are 70% Northern!

" You're certainly a bit of a character! You are of an advanced evolutionary state and you have every right to be smug! It's clear you have a top sense of humour, the only thing you probably don't have is the swagger but your Northern and you can get away with anything mate."


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 2, 2005)

68%

Lived in Boro all me life. Been to London twice. Both within the last two months. Never knew what I was missing.

Take from that what you will


----------



## peppery (Aug 2, 2005)

Wha-hey! 35% Northern, I'm a Southern Fairy apparently. Most satisfying


----------



## soulman (Aug 2, 2005)

'ard Northerner
Congratulations! You are 96% Northern!
You got the swagger and i bet you own a flat cap. You must be one of the proudest people on the planet. It's something special to be thought of as a Northerner. Superior intellect, quality taste in music and a well developed beer drinker. Your accent most probably is a massive turn on as well. Please find another fellow 'ard Northerner and breed!



Aye


----------



## dessiato (Aug 2, 2005)

Southern Fairy
Congratulations! You are 37% Northern!  
You're stuck up and a bit of a ponce. You should be ashamed of your accent..."ah" is NOT a vowel! "Fack off!" "Bahhhhth" and "Lahhhhugh", clearly it's baff and laff. And i thought Americans were an insult to speaking English... 

Success! At last I have laid my Northern roots to rest! I am that Southern Pufta!


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 2, 2005)

I flounced halfway thru the test because it was obviously for boys...


sport ???? I don't do sport! Or drink pints..

And even round here house prices are stupid..


----------



## soulman (Aug 2, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> I flounced halfway thru the test because it was obviously for *boys*...



D'ye mean lads, love?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 2, 2005)

76% Northern...


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 2, 2005)

soulman said:
			
		

> D'ye mean lads, love?


----------



## Flavour (Aug 2, 2005)

82% Northern


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 3, 2005)

I scored 52% 'Midlander'. Must be getting less northern the longer i live in London.

Maddalene is right though the test is a bit male orientated. Rugby? Nah..

Not a darts question in sight! It's bloody more northern than Rugby...

Mind you, there was a nice picture of Ozzy for the Midlander score


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

95% Northern


The 5% must come from my southern irish family (tainted by the south)


----------



## lucy5 (Aug 8, 2005)

Northern Munkeh 

Congratulations! You are 79% Northern! 

You're certainly a bit of a character! You are of an advanced evolutionary state and you have every right to be smug! It's clear you have a top sense of humour, the only thing you probably don't have is the swagger but your Northern and you can get away with anything mate.


----------



## Funky_monks (Aug 10, 2005)

ard Northerner
Congratulations! You are 85% Northern!

You got the swagger and i bet you own a flat cap. You must be one of the proudest people on the planet. It's something special to be thought of as a Northerner. Superior intellect, quality taste in music and a well developed beer drinker. Your accent most probably is a massive turn on as well. Please find another fellow 'ard Northerner and breed!

Excellent!

Specially as I haven't lived in Salford since I was about 7!


----------



## Emsy Babe (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm only 59% Northern. (according to that test thing)



> Smack bang in the middle quite literally, an honorary Brummie



I know thats not true, im no brummie!! 

im a born and bred yorkshire-girly (with no yorkshire accent)    hehe.


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2005)

61%

You're certainly a bit of a character! You are of an advanced evolutionary state and you have every right to be smug! It's clear you have a top sense of humour, the only thing you probably don't have is the swagger but your Northern and you can get away with anything mate.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 11, 2005)

Midlander
Congratulations! You are 50% Northern!  
Smack bang in the middle quite literally, an honorary Brummie. You have traits of both a Northerner and a Southerner. There may be a humour gap but you may also have a well paid job but not be stuck up about it. Clearly you'd prefer to be Northern, so do a few rain dances and you may be forced to adapt to a more Northern way of life. The rain is a big deal up here, alright?!  

Quite right too. Born and bred in East Sussex. Arrived in Derby 10 years ago next month


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 12, 2005)

Midlander
Congratulations! You are 57% Northern!
Smack bang in the middle quite literally, an honorary Brummie. You have traits of both a Northerner and a Southerner. There may be a humour gap but you may also have a well paid job but not be stuck up about it. Clearly you'd prefer to be Northern, so do a few rain dances and you may be forced to adapt to a more Northern way of life. The rain is a big deal up here, alright?!
My test tracked 1 variable How you compared to other people your age and gender:
     	You scored higher than 40% on northernscores

Im from limerick
grew up in brixton
now live in whitechapel
but APPERENTLY- im a midlander?
how does that work?!


----------



## MoKa (Aug 13, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I scored 52% 'Midlander'. Must be getting less northern the longer i live in London.


LMAO
69%, me!  Ya Southern softie


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 13, 2005)

its shit, does not take into account the real north... the toon  

(78% also)


----------



## JonnyT (Aug 13, 2005)

65%.

bollocks to that, born & raised, me, same wi' mum n' dad. arse.


----------



## pilchardman (Aug 13, 2005)

67% Northern Munkeh.

Obviously for English people only.  There can be no "Northerners" south of Gretna.


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 14, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> 84% 'Ard northerner.
> 
> 
> 
> Have it.



Beat my 83% - I could've got more cos it was so predictable though - honesty's my problem


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 14, 2005)

65% Northern which is odd seeing as I was born in South Devon


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 14, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> 65% Northern which is odd seeing as I was born in South Devon




Aye luv ( 78% here btw) but " Northern" is a state of mind !


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 14, 2005)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Aye luv ( 78% here btw) but " Northern" is a state of mind !



I spect you're reet lass


----------



## Pingu (Aug 15, 2005)

75%

You're certainly a bit of a character! You are of an advanced evolutionary state and you have every right to be smug! It's clear you have a top sense of humour, the only thing you probably don't have is the swagger but your Northern and you can get away with anything mate

so fook off


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 15, 2005)

27%

thank fuck it's not higher than that


----------



## Radar (Aug 22, 2005)

Wo0t!! 99% and I dissed RL into the bargain 

Think it was the plate of meat pie that did it, oh and mushy peas with everything. Strange there was no mention of Vimto though !!


----------



## dylanredefined (Aug 22, 2005)

32% the shame   north starts at watford arse anything north of portsdown
hill is suspect


----------



## bmd (Aug 22, 2005)

100% Northerner and I don't need a soft southern test to tell me that!


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 22, 2005)

44%? Midlander?

I've been north of Watford twice in my life!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 22, 2005)

Northern Munkeh
Congratulations! You are 63% Northern! 	
You're certainly a bit of a character! You are of an advanced evolutionary state and you have every right to be smug! It's clear you have a top sense of humour, the only thing you probably don't have is the swagger but your Northern and you can get away with anything mate.

bollocks man!


----------



## veracity (Aug 23, 2005)

Hurray I am 64% Northern (what happened to the other 36%?)


----------

